# Norad Santa Lights



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

If your a little bored

http://www.noradsanta.org/en/countdown.html

Click on the clock tower and away ya go.:thumb:

Hope its not a re-post.

Cheers


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

done it with about 4 lights out, head scratching moment


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Best I have got for all lit is 80.

Have fun.


----------

